# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Black Ratsnakes going at it

## leper65

My neighbor came over tonight looking for help getting a snake out of his Martin Birdhouse.  We quickly discovered it was two Black Ratsnakes, one was 5' or longer and pretty heavily bodied.  I eventually got them bagged and went to release them, the larger immediately started lining up on the smaller and started biting her back and wrapped her up.

Female





















They separated after 15 minutes or so and headed off to safety.  Maybe I'll see some babies slithering around later this summer!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

OMG! The male is HUGE!!! In every way!! That poor girl......although she seems to be nonplussed....

----------


## Hulihzack

Bom Chicka Wow wow!

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (06-05-2010)

----------


## mike m

Very cool,not many have seen that in the wild.

----------


## BPelizabeth

K this is what happens when you don't read and just go straight to the pics at first.  I am hanging with the hubby last night....and this is how it all goes down

Me -  whoa...look how big this one is
Hub - wow yea he is really big
me- OMG...what is he doing...he is biting the little one....omg...he is going to kill the little one
Hub - honey.. :Cool: ...sweetie I don't think that's what is going on
Me - what are you talking about...its hurting the little one...LOOK!! :Mad: 
Me-OMG...what is that....is that a chunck of her he bit off
Hub - babe...they are doin it
Me- no look at that....I think he bit a piece of her off...OMG...hes going to eat the little one.  Why isn't that guy helping the little one :Confused: 
Hub - BABE...THEY are mating!  For Gods sake woman...read the post

Me-oohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! :Embarassed: 
Another blonde moment for the books guys.  He was laughing hysterically at me.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EchoPyrex (06-12-2010),tonyaltn (06-12-2010)

----------


## Aeries

Nice! Pass those nice striped genetics down!

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Well that's hawt.

----------


## BAMReptiles

> Nice! Pass those nice striped genetics down!


thought i was the only one who noticed how odd that was. pretty cool to see mating plus a mutation in the wild like that

----------


## Boanerges

Awesome pics  :Good Job:

----------


## redpython

where do you live?

i dont think that is a pure black rat snake.

----------


## leper65

> where do you live?
> 
> i dont think that is a pure black rat snake.


North Carolina, East of Raleigh along I95.  Wouldn't be at all surprised if it were a mix

----------


## redpython

reminds me of a yellow, buuutt isn't yellowish.

----------


## alohareptiles

Love the action public shots!!!!   :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

